# 4-H Modified Trap Shoot



## Jeff.Cronic (May 13, 2017)

Want to congratulate my son Mason for finishing second place today in the individual division. Great way to finish your senior year.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (May 14, 2017)

Congrats to the young man! 4-H shooting sports is a great program


----------



## Philnlucky (May 14, 2017)

Good job to dad and son!


----------



## wvdawg (May 14, 2017)

Way to go Mason!  Congrats!


----------



## egomaniac247 (May 25, 2017)

That's a full blown classic southern good ol boy if I ever saw one right there


----------

